# So, I have tried to make some changes



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a general cage set up at the foot of my bed. I started to cover it at night with 2 towels and turn a fan on directed toward me in my bed (No air was hitting the cage, I am sure of that), and I did this to prevent the awful smell of poop rotating on a wheel all night. The noise doesn't bother me, but the smell ALWAYS wakes me up. So I figured, he is a baby, and I am not going to win.

I went to target and bought a HUGE plastic storage crate. I lined it with newspaper for easy clean up. I put his wheel in there and I made a house out of a small plastic storage bin. I had to cut a huge hole in it for a door way so I taped it with masking tape to prevent the baby from cutting himself (even though the edges are relatively smooth down well). I also poked holes in the top with an exacto knife (which was a challenge). I put carefresh bedding in the house I made for him.

So Now he has two homes. The home he goes in at night or when im not here and need to keep him in daylight and the cage in my room that he can be in all day when I am home and he isn't out. His cage has an igloo as well. They both have the same stuff in them, just in two different areas to make it easier for him with lighting and such. The other cage is right outside my door. I am doing this to prevent the smell of poop from waking me up every night. If anyone has any other suggestions I would love to hear them!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Morel3etterness said:


> If anyone has any other suggestions I would love to hear them!


One suggestion I have would be to find an alternative for the newspaper because it gets cold when wet and doesn't dry, it can also make the smell bad because it has very little absorbency, there is also the potential of the ink being toxic. The ink can also get all over everything and the hedgehog and make for a big mess to clean. Liners work great for me because they are absorbent in the event of spills and messes and very easy to spot clean, or on a full clean day shake and throw into the wash. Liners are a one time expense which could save you a lot of money in the long run and with the holiday season here you can usually find inexpensive fleece throws at Walmart and Target that can be cut into a lot of liners. They have very cute patterns usually too  Hope this helps


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

you were already told in this thread viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4360&p=35097#p35097 that newspaper isn't good to use.


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I know people told me it is not good to use but its a temporary until I can get liners. I have half and half. Newspaper and carefresh where he sleeps and goes to the bathroom. Its not like he is sitting in cold wet newspaper. I clean it daily. I am going to get liners when I see them. Its nuts trying to shop with all this christmas crap so I need to wait.

I was just asking advice on what others so in odor situations. My room is always warm which is why hes in here. I am sure other people have other spaces in their house so odor isn't as effective. Even when I used the carefresh throughout the entire cage ...being on the wheel at night would carry odors over to where I am sleeping. So I thought the two cage idea was pretty good.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

It wouldn't be recommended for long term but a bedsheet can be sewn into a multi layered liner for temporary use. It's not super absorbant like the fleece but would be a better alternative to the newspaper. Plus everyone I ever met usually has a flat sheet on there bed so if you don't have any extras you could always use the flat sheet until you can get to the store after Christmas. Id say very important to sew it up though so there is no loose threads until you can get some fleece to replace it. A flat sheet is very big so even doing multi layers you'd probably have enough to make up one for each of your cages. If this isn't an option most second hand stores have a ton of used clothing and sheets for very cheap and they don't usually see as much traffic during the holiday seasons, you can pick up some mats there run them through the washer to get them nice and clean and then do up some temporary stuff from that for less than $5. Hope this helps


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

It does. I have no prob going to walmart for fleece to use for the cage. I would actually prefer it because I am sure its easier to spot clean than newspaper and I am sure it doesn't smell as bad. I have only been using newspaper for maybe a week. Before that I used old rags or towels that were in pretty good shape. He loved the towel but burrowed a nice mess under it for me to clean. Hes being a little huffy right now and I think its because he is growing in adult quills. In a shirt I had him wrapped up in the other day I noticed 5 loose quills in there and I can see new ones growing in. He usually stays in his box or igloo where I have carefresh. That is also where he uses the bathroom, so even though he makes a mess of himself he is pretty tidy otherwise haha. Its almost like a big litter box...as well as his wheel  

Thanks!


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

This works for me so far:

Turn off light about an hour before going to bed. Riley hops on the wheel and potties but doesn't run. I then quick-wash the wheel, getting off that first smelly potty right away. I'm usually sound asleep enough after that to ignore the future smells.

Keep a box of baking soda on night stand, and light a candle in the room for about an hour before going to bed. I put the candle on the opposite side of the room as the hedgies. Although you blow out the candle before going to bed, the scent does help to cover the initial hit of a fresh poop. (at least it has for me) I have the baking soda box closer to the cages, and the candle on the opposite side of my bed. It's helping!


----------



## Morel3etterness (Dec 5, 2009)

I have some air fresh spray that I spray around my bed. It does help but my little dude runs ALL night... he can be on the wheel for 4 hours at a time, break and then come back for more haha. I am glad he is healthy and exercising at least. I will try the lights out before bed and see how that goes.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd stay away from air freshener sprays. Hedgies have such tiny little lungs and, from what I've read, don't do well with those types of products long term. Your plan to pick up some fleece should help a bunch. And krb's idea of a box of baking soda makes sense to me. Not so sure about a candle... Depending on your nose's preference and financial resources, you could get a HEPA filter that'll clean the poop smell out of the air. But, mostly, it's a matter of getting the right supplies (eg, fleece rather than paper) and keeping everything clean every day.


----------

